# bentyl



## MVD12720 (Mar 17, 2004)

i have been on bentyl for about 10 days and it seems to help with the pain but my GI just uped to dose and stranght of it i was on 10md 2xdaily and now i'm on 20mg 3xdaily befor meals. but the question i have i normaly only eat twice a day should i still take the bentyl 3 times a day??







[/LIST]


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

yes take it three times a day. i dont eat three times a day but still take it.


----------

